# Samuel Gawith - Perfection



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Perfection*

This blend is by Samuel Gawith. A variety of Brown and Bright Virginias with a touch of latakia and fine Turkey-steamed. A hint of vanilla added.

3 stars out of 28 reviewson TR

This one is awesome. The name says it all. From the minute I lit this bowl I was in heaven. The aroma is very woodsy and I love to just envelope myself in the smoke. It has a smooth feel on the tongue-absolutely no bite and burned very well. A lot of the reviewers compared it to Squadron Leader, which I haven't tried yet-I have an unopened tin. I will be picking up a few tins of Perfection to put in the cellar.-4 stars by me!


----------



## oa457 (Oct 29, 2008)

i enjoyed this but i just cant find the vanilla not even a hint.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

This was a delightful smoke for me. I'm not sure if my taste buds are whack or I just don't know what vanilla taste like... but for every tobacco that people say taste like vanilla, i think taste like chocolate 

Anyways, a wonderful smoke... and i don't even like Latakia. Well done!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

great smoke but i just cannot pick up the vanilla


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

Just got a tin of this and I can most definitely pick up the vanilla in it very faint but it is there. It hasn't replaced Skiff or Squadron Leader yet but a very good blend.
Brian..p


----------

